# Anabolic pre workout



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been doing this anabolic pre workout  cocktail for about a year now , and all i can say is GOD DAMN what a change in my trainning sessions .. 
1ml of test suspension 100mg 
1ml of tren suspension 50mg 

I take about 1.5 hours before trainnng with a spoon full of baking soda to really get my pump going !! 

Results : Dr. Jekyll becomes MR Hyde for about 2 hours ..


----------



## thqmas (Jan 5, 2017)

Is it with DMAA? Looks delicious. Is it grape flavoured?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh man that looks beautiful. You're full of nice posts for your 1st day. Can I move in with you?


----------



## thqmas (Jan 5, 2017)

It does look amazing.


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Oh man that looks beautiful. You're full of nice posts for your 1st day. Can I move in with you?



I miss being part of a board and guys to talk to about this stuff with , I was on EVO for the longest time but it became to corrupt with all the lies and scammers !!! As for moving in your more then welcome but you would lose your mind , as we speak my little girl keeps trying to put a tu tu on my husky and screaming daddy daddy none stop !!!!


----------



## MattyB (Jan 5, 2017)

As sup clears quickly, do you feel "on" or just during the workout?


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 6, 2017)

MattyB said:


> As sup clears quickly, do you feel "on" or just during the workout?



It takes almost 2 hours for me to feel it but when I do the first thing I notice is my dick becomes very hard to the point that it kinda hurts and feels like there is a lot of pressure . Not gonna lie sometimes I had to rub one out bec of the pressure .. it peeks for about 2 hours and it's over in another 2 , so 6 hours max . I'm sure each person is different though depending on other factors .. I only use it 2 to 3 times a week .. mostly 2 though , you feel more power if your already running tren and adding tren suspension


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 6, 2017)

Pros.

Being at the gym super strong so hopped up on Suspension Steroids that you even have a raging boner. 

Cons.

Being at the gym without the Suspension Steroids boost you got used to.


----------

